# language requirement for nyu



## latcat

hey there.. well, im freaking out now. after spending 8 months on my supplemental and no councilors telling me this I see NYU requires a foreign language. I would be applying as a transfer. Theres no way I could do the classes if I was admitted at the college?  The same thing happened with me and UCLA.


----------

